# New government plan for legal help to families in arrears



## Brendan Burgess (5 Jul 2016)

*Help plan on way for families in mortgage arrears*



"Ms Fitzgerald (pictured) first signalled the advice scheme in January and officials have said it is now ready to be put into action.

Under this advice scheme, a borrower in serious mortgage arrears and at risk of losing their home can access free advice and help from a solicitor, a personal-insolvency practitioner or an accountant, using a voucher system.

The Money Advice and Budgeting Service (Mabs) will be the first point of contact for accessing the service.

After an initial consultation, Mabs can direct the distressed mortgage holder to the professional best fixed to help.

Mabs will be able to give a voucher for a borrower to have a face-to-face consultation with a solicitor for legal advice.

A duty solicitor will also be on hand at the repossession courts and available to help represent a distressed mortgage holder."

I don't think that this will make much difference.  Most of the cases we see in court involve people who pay nothing and don't show up in court. If they go to MABS, they won't like the advice that they should actually start paying something. 

Most of the people who do show up, don't need a solicitor as there are rarely any legal issues involved. 

It may help those who are genuinely scared of the court. 

Brendan


----------

